#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  ASME B31G-Spreadsheet

## Bombini

Hello, I woud like to share a spreadsheet made by myself, hope you people find it useful.


it covers:

ASME B31G - Original Method
ASME B31G - Modified Method
ASME B31G - Effective Area

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards!!See More: ASME B31G-Spreadsheet

----------


## zanlog

thanks a lot

----------


## feodociev

Thanks

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks

----------


## dungnqgl

Thanks a lot

----------


## cvz240159

Thanks a lot.

----------


## wfx1122

Thanks a lot.

----------


## anupm137

thank you..

----------


## qkrdlstlr123

Thank a lot...

----------


## blasssm

> Hello, I woud like to share a spreadsheet made by myself, hope you people find it useful.
> it covers:
> 
> ASME B31G - Original Method
> ASME B31G - Modified Method
> ASME B31G - Effective Area
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...



The link is down. &#191;can you upload again? Thanks.

Regards.

----------


## pirsiavash

thanks, would you please upload again. the link is down

----------


## rexomen

please upload again. the link is down...

----------


## pirsiavash

could you please upload it again or send me pirsiavash@gmail.com


thanksSee More: ASME B31G-Spreadsheet

----------


## jotaeme3

thanks, would you please upload again. the link is down. or please send it to my email: jvillarreal@petroterminal.com

----------


## Marty Thompson

31G spreadsheet folder

----------


## jotaeme3

Many Many Thanks Marti!!!!

----------


## Marty Thompson

Here is another one

----------


## jotaeme3

Super!!!! thanks again Marti!

----------


## ukok

thank you very much..I already compare the result with software RSTRENG Ver.5 and result are the same.

----------


## ukok

Very nice Share and again thank you so much

----------


## ilayarasan

Thanks

----------


## Hennrry

I cant to see the ASME B31G-Spreadsheet

----------


## f81aa

Hi:

Go to post #17 (Martys) and click on the name of the file. Thanks Marty.

Regards

----------


## Hennrry

> Hi:
> 
> Go to post #17 (Martys) and click on the name of the file. Thanks Marty.
> 
> Regards



Thanks my friend.

----------


## cumigila

thanks a lot

See More: ASME B31G-Spreadsheet

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

Can you please re-upload a valid link for ASME B31G-Spreadsheet
Many Thanks

----------

